# Canon EOS 6D Firmware 1.1.6 Released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2014)

```
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.1.6 incorporates the following fixes:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera may not first use the center AF point to focus, when the AF point selection is set to automatic in AI Servo AF mode.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which focus cannot be finely adjusted with specific lenses when shooting remotely with EOS Utility software.</li>
<li>Corrects some Ukrainian language displayed on the menu for ISO Setting.</li>
</ol>
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.6 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.1.4. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.1.6, it is not necessary to update the firmware.</p>
<p><strong>Please note:</strong>

If the firmware is updated from version 1.1.3 or before, the following setting will be reset to default. Menu > Custom Function> C.Fn II: Autofocus > AF Microadjustment> 1: All by same amount</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_6d?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download firmware 1.1.6</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 16, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera may not first use the center AF point to focus, when the AF point selection is set to automatic in AI Servo AF mode.



This is indeed an important bugfix, for once - the 6d was known to ignore the best center point and is (was?) abysmal in multi-point af tracking.

Question is how much better it has gotten, as this is a hardware limit: The outer points often fail to get a af lock or (worse) produce a false positive af lock and will feed this bogus information to the firmware. I imagine even with this fix, the 6d is still center-only.

Most important: Magic Lantern will not run with this update, and there doesn't seem anyone around to update the firmware stubs from 1.1.3 to 1.1.6 :-\


----------



## andrewflo (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the post about this one CR. Good to hear Canon is making steps forward with things like this.

However, I'm almost glad that this firmware doesn't fix anything that effects me because I'd like to keep 1.1.3 + ML


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 16, 2014)

Is there a way to back up and restore AF micro-adjust settings? I'm tempted to apply this update for the rare occasions I try AF tracking, but don't want to have to re-do all my AFMA settings, which are by-lens right now (I'm on 1.1.3). Of course I could mount all my lenses and write down the settings, but I'm lazy


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi wsheldon. 
It would seem you already know how to backup your AFMA data! ;D
I think FoCal might do it if you use FoCal. It will back up the settings at the beginning of a test and restore afterwards, if accidentally disconnected (think battery goes flat) it will ask if you wish to restore next time it detects that camera is connected. Whether this would work across a firmware upgrade I don't know. 
Why not just re familiarise yourself with all the lenses you own and see how lucky you are to have so many lenses that it will take so long to do! ;D ;D Don't forget the extender combinations too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



wsheldon said:


> Is there a way to back up and restore AF micro-adjust settings? I'm tempted to apply this update for the rare occasions I try AF tracking, but don't want to have to re-do all my AFMA settings, which are by-lens right now (I'm on 1.1.3). Of course I could mount all my lenses and write down the settings, but I'm lazy


----------



## mnclayshooter (Dec 16, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> Is there a way to back up and restore AF micro-adjust settings? I'm tempted to apply this update for the rare occasions I try AF tracking, but don't want to have to re-do all my AFMA settings, which are by-lens right now (I'm on 1.1.3). Of course I could mount all my lenses and write down the settings, but I'm lazy



I keep track of mine in a quick little spreadsheet for just this reason...(I actually started it to be able to keep track while comparing different AFMA methods) but also to be able to keep track to see if anything is getting out of whack inside the camera or lens - sort of a record to see if things are creeping over time or if something changed significantly after a trip. I do a bit of outdoor adventure with my gear... it might take a bump or two that many other photographers might not subject their gear to. 

Come to think of it... I might just print out a small card-sized print of them and then laminate and stick it in my gear bag... just to have with me as a backup or a field reference card.


----------



## ashmadux (Dec 16, 2014)

Ill install, and will even see what good it does. But Ive all but given up on the shoddy AF of this body. I really wish canon had a body between this and the 5d3 (price wise), but they dont- and for the sake of my shooting plan for the next yeah i have to bite the bullet.

Many, many false focus confirms makes this body troublesome on even motionless subjects. Focal has been unable to help, unfortunately.

I hope you guys are having a better experience than I am, but i cant work with this any longer.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 16, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> I hope you guys are having a better experience than I am, but i cant work with this any longer.



Nope, at least I haven't :-\ ... the outer points give you bogus af locks, and that's that.

But let us know if multi-af point tracking has improved significantly, if so maybe it's worth to bug someone over at Magic Lantern to adapt ML to 1.1.6.

Fyi: I tried to port the 5d2 ML method of "af patterns" to the 6d (i.e. chose not all or one af point, but for example the right three for portrait format tracking), but Canon has removed the relevant firmware part on 5d2->6d :-\


----------



## BPLOL (Dec 17, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> Is there a way to back up and restore AF micro-adjust settings? I'm tempted to apply this update for the rare occasions I try AF tracking, but don't want to have to re-do all my AFMA settings, which are by-lens right now (I'm on 1.1.3). Of course I could mount all my lenses and write down the settings, but I'm lazy



The individual lens AFMA won't be lost by updating the firmware. Just made the update and everything is fine.

To me, the 6D is awesome (my experience before is with Rebels and XXDs). Even with the outer points the focus is sharp. Don't know how the guys above can have such a bad experience with it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bplol/15080549214/in/photostream

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bplol/15682137375/in/photostream

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bplol/15658081917/in/photostream

Peace!


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 17, 2014)

BPLOL said:


> Even with the outer points the focus is sharp. Don't know how the guys above can have such a bad experience with it.



With proper usage, the 6d will give you tack sharp images with every af point.


----------



## Nethawk (Dec 20, 2014)

mnclayshooter said:


> I keep track of mine in a quick little spreadsheet for just this reason...(I actually started it to be able to keep track while comparing different AFMA methods) but also to be able to keep track to see if anything is getting out of whack inside the camera or lens - sort of a record to see if things are creeping over time or if something changed significantly after a trip. I do a bit of outdoor adventure with my gear... it might take a bump or two that many other photographers might not subject their gear to.
> 
> Come to think of it... I might just print out a small card-sized print of them and then laminate and stick it in my gear bag... just to have with me as a backup or a field reference card.



I have exactly this. A couple of my lenses must have AFMA index changed if I want really sharp images. 100mm L f/2.8 macro is a good example. Most of the time it's set for close focus, but if i want to use it as a portrait lens or other purpose I must change the AF value. By now I've memorized when and at what value but the index card is a great idea.

I wonder though, with new FW upgrade, whether it's not a good idea to just run through DotTune again just to verify that nothing changed.

Edit: No problems with 6D AF here, mine is stellar, although I have no need to explore serious tracking with a 7D as second body.


----------



## aalbert (Jan 4, 2015)

Did the 1.6 firmware upgrade (from 1.3)… Now when I go to restore my AFMA numbers via FoCal, the camera is no longer seen. I have tried 2 different computers, using 2 different USB cables, and 3 different apps (FoCal, ShutterCount, EOS Utility) to get it to connect, but no luck.

Anybody else experience anything similar? Anyway to troubleshoot the USB system?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 4, 2015)

aalbert said:


> Anybody else experience anything similar? Anyway to troubleshoot the USB system?



If Canon's very own eos util doesn't see the camera anymore, something's amiss. Make sure you run the very latest eos util version (check the Canon .com and .jp sites) and/or ask on Canon's own US forum. You can also downgrade to the older fw version simply to check if this is the cause of your troubles or something else is broken.


----------



## dcm (Jan 4, 2015)

aalbert said:


> Did the 1.6 firmware upgrade (from 1.3)… Now when I go to restore my AFMA numbers via FoCal, the camera is no longer seen. I have tried 2 different computers, using 2 different USB cables, and 3 different apps (FoCal, ShutterCount, EOS Utility) to get it to connect, but no luck.
> 
> Anybody else experience anything similar? Anyway to troubleshoot the USB system?



Did the same upgrade. Working fine with my Macs.


----------

